# David Gilmour DVD: David Gilmour in Concert - DVD Review



## Sonnie

*DVD Review: David Gilmour in Concert*

*David Gilmour In Concert*










This is my favorite music DVD and one worth some discussion whether you are a Pink Floyd/David Gilmour fan or not. I don't know that there has been a concert enjoyed my so many of our friends who have never listened to much of Pink Floyd. So, even if you don't care much for Pink or you haven't listened much to Pink... you can still appreciate this DVD concert. 

The guitar pickin'... use of the various instruments, the choral group, and the relaxing style of music make this a must have DVD in my opinion. The choir is to die for... and they get a lot of attention in the video as well. 

The concert starts off with only David on stage pickin' his guitar as he opens up with an acoustical version of _Shine On You Crazy Diamond_. At first thought I wondered if this was going to be good... I even questioned David's voice since he is getting on up there in age. As the show goes on I realized how wrong I was to think such. A special appearance is made by saxophonist Dick Parry on the opening song. One of my favorites is track 5... _High Hopes_ (one of Pink Floyd's later releases)... Caroline Dale is nothing short of spectacular on the cello. Another one of my favorites is _A Great Day For Freedom_... with great use of instruments and amazing sound. While the acoustical version of _Shine On You Crazy Diamond_ might leave you a little curious at the beginning... just wait until you hear the full blown version towards the end... totally awesome!

The PQ is good, not stunning, but the camera work is done very well.

The SQ is where this DVD shines... crazy good in DD 5.1, however a stereo track is available for those who would rather listen in stereo. 

Screen Format: 1.78:1
Released: 2002
Studio: EMI
Total Run Time: 130 minutes

:5stars:

David Gilmour live performance of 16 songs filmed at the semi-acoustic Meltdown Festival concert at London's Royal Festival Hall in June 2001. Additional footage from the three concerts at the same venue in January 2002. The concert offers a new sound to some of the old Floyd classics.

TRACK LISTING
Meltdown Concert:
Shine On You Crazy Diamond: Parts 1-5
Terrapin
Fat Old Sun
Coming Back to Life
High Hopes
Je Crois Entendre Encore (from opera by Bizet: The Pearl Fishers)
Smile
Wish You Were Here
Comfortably Numb
Dimming of the Day (by Richard Thompson)
Shine On You Crazy Diamond: Parts 6-8
Great Day for Freedom
Hushabye Mountain (from the film musical Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, 1970. Lyrics and music by Sherman)

Royal Festival Hall Concert 2002:
Dominoes
Breakthrough
Comfortably Numb

Bonus songs:
Don't (From a the tribute cooncert to Lieber and Stoller. Originally sung by Elvis Presley.)
I Put A Spell On You (by Screaming Jay Hawkins's. Performed with Mica Paris and Jools Holland)
Shakespeare's Sonnet 18: Shall I Compare Thee to a Summer's Day (set to music by Michael Kamen)

Extra Features:
Home movie - Gilmour rehearsing with the choir, filmed by Polly Samson
High Hopes - choral version performed by the choir at the Royal Festival Hall
Lyric Sheets for all the songs performed
Spare Digits - Guitar solos filmed in close-up
5.1 surround sound test

The Band:
David Gilmour - guitar and vocals
Michael Kamen - piano and English Horn
Chucho Merchan - double bass
Caroline Dale - cello
Dick Parry - saxophone
Neill MacColl - guitar and vocals
Nic France - drums and percussion


Here are a few clips from the concert:






































































































































































































































































All in all... this one is absolutely tops on my list of my all time favorite performances to watch... bar anything! An emotional experience!


----------



## Ayreonaut

*Re: DVD Review: David Gilmour in Concert*

I bought it on your recommendation and love it too. This kind of class act anyone can enjoy. Even my wife, who never listens to anything like Pink Floyd.

Hey, Post 25! Now I can enter the ... oh, nevermind. I'm a moderator. :duh:


----------

